# ممممممم ايس كريم لذيذ اوى



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

عندى تانى كتير 
هههه بس كفايه كده 


بالهنا و الشفاء ​


----------



## ميرنا (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*البت دى اطردوها حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا ميرنا 

شكل الايس كريم عجبك موووووووووووووووووت 

ههههههههههههههه

عشان كده هاجيبلك تانى كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## ارووجة (9 أكتوبر 2006)

يم يم يم يم يم ميم يم
يميميمميميميميميميمميميميميم
ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممييييييييييييييييييي
ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممييييي

واااء  تايبين اوي اوي اووووووووي  بايين من الصور  


مرسي ليكي  ياعسولة


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا جميلة على ردك الذيذ

هههههههه اهم حاجة انه عجبكم 
و لو عاوزين تانى قولو 
​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## maryadel (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*بجد بجد يا هايدى حرررررررررررام عليكى

انتى من زمان غوية كدة حررررررام عليكى بقى


الصور دى تحفة اوى اوى

ميرسى يا هايدى عليها​*


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (9 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*كفايه  حرام  كفايه حرام  

يا بنتى ليه كده حد مسلطك علينا يا هايدى*


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*حد يوقف عضوية البت دي:t32:  بالذات في الصيام*
*ويستحسن من دلوقتي دي تعبتنا اوي بقة *
:new2: :new2: :new2: :new2: :new2: :new2: :new2: :new2: :new2:


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *حد يوقف عضوية البت دي:t32: بالذات في الصيام*
> *ويستحسن من دلوقتي دي تعبتنا اوي بقة *
> :new2: :new2: :new2: :new2: :new2: :new2: :new2: :new2: :new2:


 
*سوف ينظر الموضوع بجدية :t32:*


----------



## heidi (10 أكتوبر 2006)

maryadel قال:


> *بجد بجد يا هايدى حرررررررررررام عليكى
> 
> انتى من زمان غوية كدة حررررررام عليكى بقى
> 
> ...








ههههههههههههههههه


شكرا يا مارى 

شكل الحاجة عجباكى مووووووووووت


ميرسى يا قمر 

على مرورك الجميل ​


----------



## heidi (10 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *كفايه  حرام  كفايه حرام
> 
> يا بنتى ليه كده حد مسلطك علينا يا هايدى*





ههههههههههههه 

لا مفيش حد مسلطنى عليككم

ههههههههههههه انا بس عاوزة ابسطكم 

ميرسى يا جميلة على مرورك ​


----------



## heidi (10 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *حد يوقف عضوية البت دي:t32:  بالذات في الصيام*
> *ويستحسن من دلوقتي دي تعبتنا اوي بقة *
> :new2: :new2: :new2: :new2: :new2: :new2: :new2: :new2: :new2:





هههههههههههههههه

ياسلام 

هههههههههههه و مدام انت وصتنى 
خلاص هاتوصى بيكم فى الصيام كويس اوى 
ههههههههههههه


ميرسى على مروروك اللذيذ


----------



## heidi (10 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *سوف ينظر الموضوع بجدية :t32:*






نعم نعم 

اه فهمت سوف ينظر الموضوع بجديه
على اساس يعنى انزلكم صور حلوة كده فى الصيام
اه طبا واخده على محمل الجديه
ههههههههه انا محبش ارفضلكم طلي ابدا ابدا 

هههههههههههه


شكرا يا مينا على ردك


----------



## FIRAS (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*صور جميلة كتير مرسي الك*


----------



## heidi (11 أكتوبر 2006)

FIRAS قال:


> *صور جميلة كتير مرسي الك*





ميرسى كتير يا فيراس
على ردك المشجع
شكرا اخى ​


----------



## heidi (11 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## heidi (11 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## heidi (11 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (11 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## heidi (11 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## heidi (11 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء دا اضطهاد بقا :cry2:*

*شيلوها من هنا بليز*:a82:


----------



## heidi (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء دا اضطهاد بقا :cry2:*
> 
> *شيلوها من هنا بليز*:a82:






ههههههههههههههههههه لا صدقونى انا مش بتهض حد 
و كمان تعالى هنا قوليلى 
من دى اللى يشولوها 
هههههههههههههه اه انا 
طبعا يشولونى على اكفاف الراحة 
​


----------

